# Kisspeptin



## Boondock Saint (Apr 2, 2021)

Greetings. New to the forum and here is my first thread/question. I have extensive experience with peptides, but can not find anything concrete when it comes to dosage for this peptide. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jin (Apr 2, 2021)

If you’re interested in being part of the community, the members will know that if you write an introduction. Otherwise you’re likely better off using Google if you just want a question answered. 

cheers.


----------



## Boondock Saint (Apr 2, 2021)

So that is tje way it is here? I was anxious to be a part of the community and share my 40+ years of lifting experience. I also have a Master's degree in nutrition, with an emphasis in diet and disease. I do not charge anyone, anything when helping them, answering a question or even when analyzing someone's treatment program. I am a certified health coach, with certified not meaning one of those simple, online courses.
 My experience with AAS goes so far back, I am one of the few people you will meet who actually used the real parabolan from Nigma, in France. I was here to help. I have read study, after study on the aforementioned peptide, which discusses LH, FSH, single inensity against time ROI, etc etc. Nowhere is dosage discussed in a way that can be viewed as relevant to me, a 235lb male.
   If you, Jin, are any indication of the rest of this messageboard, I do not belong. So, you will forgive me for asking a question. BTW, why don't you go ahead and use google; I will sit right here and anxiously await your discovery.


----------



## Jin (Apr 2, 2021)

Sorry my post raised your ire. Wasn’t my intent.


----------



## CJ (Apr 2, 2021)

I've never even heard of Kisspeptin.

And don't take it personally, we've had an influx of new people just bombing in, asking questions, some legit and some ridiculous, and then they bail, never to be heard from again. No further interaction whatsoever, not even a clue if the original poster even sees the replies. 

We tend to push for a proper introduction in the beginning, our version of a handshake and nice to meet you. Just a simple filter.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 2, 2021)

Boondock Saint said:


> So that is tje way it is here? I was anxious to be a part of the community and share my 40+ years of lifting experience. I also have a Master's degree in nutrition, with an emphasis in diet and disease. I do not charge anyone, anything when helping them, answering a question or even when analyzing someone's treatment program. I am a certified health coach, with certified not meaning one of those simple, online courses.
> My experience with AAS goes so far back, I am one of the few people you will meet who actually used the real parabolan from Nigma, in France. I was here to help. I have read study, after study on the aforementioned peptide, which discusses LH, FSH, single inensity against time ROI, etc etc. Nowhere is dosage discussed in a way that can be viewed as relevant to me, a 235lb male.
> If you, Jin, are any indication of the rest of this messageboard, I do not belong. So, you will forgive me for asking a question. BTW, why don't you go ahead and use google; I will sit right here and anxiously await your discovery.



That's how it is everywhere for everything?  Nothing personal but we don't know you from the homeless guy on the corner so why would we accept any advice or information from you?  Do you walk in to a room full of new people, colleagues, etc and just start out with random questions or pushing your knowledge without first introducing yourself?  If you had half as much experience as you said you did then your parents would have raised you to give a firm handshake and introduce yourself and since we can't shake hands over the all mighty interweb, an introduction is the next best thing.  

The "New Members Introductions" forum is literally the first one listed and it says this in the description "*Why don't you introduce yourself like a normal person?"  

*Nothing against you but as I said, we don't know you from Adam.  Here is the link to that area for an introduction.  Maybe start fresh and try telling us about yourself there.  Oh, and humbleness will go a long way.


----------



## snake (Apr 2, 2021)

What Jin and Creek said. If you're worth your salt, us less than highly educated guys will figure it out sooner or later. 

I would think with your 40+ years of experience you can understand how some of us really dislike the guys that run into the room and start asking about PED's. I get it, you're looking for an answer to something that is very specific to this type of forum so to a point, I understand. 

Most of the guys here are like family; good brothers and protective of our lifestyle and each other. If you look like you're just here to fuuk our sister and leave, well you're not going to be welcomed with open arms.

I hope you have plans on sharing and sticking around. You could be of great guidance to some of the younger members we have.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 2, 2021)

..........


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 2, 2021)

Boondock Saint said:


> So that is tje way it is here? I was anxious to be a part of the community and share my 40+ years of lifting experience. I also have a Master's degree in nutrition, with an emphasis in diet and disease. I do not charge anyone, anything when helping them, answering a question or even when analyzing someone's treatment program. I am a certified health coach, with certified not meaning one of those simple, online courses.
> My experience with AAS goes so far back, I am one of the few people you will meet who actually used the real parabolan from Nigma, in France. I was here to help. I have read study, after study on the aforementioned peptide, which discusses LH, FSH, single inensity against time ROI, etc etc. Nowhere is dosage discussed in a way that can be viewed as relevant to me, a 235lb male.
> If you, Jin, are any indication of the rest of this messageboard, I do not belong. So, you will forgive me for asking a question. BTW, why don't you go ahead and use google; I will sit right here and anxiously await your discovery.



Welcome!!!!


----------



## Ped X (Apr 2, 2021)

Boondock Saint said:


> So that is tje way it is here? I was anxious to be a part of the community and share my 40+ years of lifting experience. I also have a Master's degree in nutrition, with an emphasis in diet and disease. I do not charge anyone, anything when helping them, answering a question or even when analyzing someone's treatment program. I am a certified health coach, with certified not meaning one of those simple, online courses.
> My experience with AAS goes so far back, I am one of the few people you will meet who actually used the real parabolan from Nigma, in France. I was here to help. I have read study, after study on the aforementioned peptide, which discusses LH, FSH, single inensity against time ROI, etc etc. Nowhere is dosage discussed in a way that can be viewed as relevant to me, a 235lb male.
> If you, Jin, are any indication of the rest of this messageboard, I do not belong. So, you will forgive me for asking a question. BTW, why don't you go ahead and use google; I will sit right here and anxiously await your discovery.



You seem as sensitive as you feel you are valuable.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2021)

Ped X said:


> You seem as sensitive as you feel you are valuable.



I agree with everyone's comments on providing an introduction.... but I also disagree with taking the opportunity to jab at someone who's new and didn't follow the forums preferred etiquette. That kind of behavior only serves to make them feel attacked, and not want to try to be part of the community.

It'd be cool if new accounts were initially limited to post in the new introduction forum; with post access to other forums being automatically granted when they made their first introduction post.

I don't know vbb capabilities, but something like that would avoid the newbie post headaches that happen on a recurring basis, and naturally force newbie members to follow forum etiquette. Just an idea...


----------



## Ped X (Apr 2, 2021)

Just making and observation brooo


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 2, 2021)

*Design and Participants:*

The dose response of kisspeptin-10 was investigated by administering iv bolus doses (0.01–3.0 μg/kg) and vehicle to healthy men. Effects on LH pulse frequency and size were determined by deconvolution analysis during infusion of kisspeptin-10 for up to 22.5 h.

*Results:*

Intravenous bolus kisspeptin-10 resulted in a rapid and dose-dependent rise in serum LH concentration, with maximal stimulation at 1 μg/kg (4.1 ± 0.4 to 12.4 ± 1.7 IU/liter at 30 min, _P_ < 0.001, n = 6). Administration of 3 μg/kg elicited a reduced response _vs._ 1 μg/kg (_P_ < 0.05). Infusion of kisspeptin-10 at 4 μg/kg · h for 22.5 h elicited an increase in LH from a mean of 5.4 ± 0.7 to 20.8 ± 4.9 IU/liter (n = 4; _P_ < 0.05) and serum testosterone increased from 16.6 ± 2.4 to 24.0 ± 2.5 nmol/liter (_P_ < 0.001). LH pulses were obscured at this high rate of secretion, but a lower dose infusion of kisspeptin-10 (1.5 μg/kg · h) increased mean LH from 5.2 ± 0.8 to 14.1 ± 1.7 IU/liter (n = 4; _P_ < 0.01) and increased LH pulse frequency from 0.7 ± 0.1 to 1.0 ± 0.2 pulses/h (_P_ < 0.05) and secretory burst mass from 3.9 ± 0.4 to 12.8 ± 2.6 IU/liter (_P_ < 0.05).


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 2, 2021)

I have no idea what this means^^^^^.  But anybody as smart as Boondock Saint should have no trouble figuring it out


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> I have no idea what this means^^^^^.  But anybody as smart as Boondock Saint should have no trouble figuring it out



It means that it makes you pump out LH at more frequent pulsations, which in turn makes your balls produce more testosterone. This is the cliff notes version... if someone wants a pharmacological explanation then I can provide that too.

For reference, MK-677 works in a similar way for GH and IGF-1... except MK-677 creates stronger pulsations instead of more frequent ones. I only bring this up in case someone has a good understanding of MK-677, then they could translate that understanding to kisspeptin/LH/testosterone and not be that far off on how kisspeptin works


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 2, 2021)

Boondock Saint said:


> Greetings. New to the forum and here is my first thread/question. I have extensive experience with peptides, but can not find anything concrete when it comes to dosage for this peptide. Any help is appreciated.



I think you're approaching this the wrong way. If you truly are interested in being a member of this forum, you'd read the introductory info and would follow the protocol of starting with an intro in the proper place.

Getting aggro and posturing about how great you are doesn't portray you in the best light. There are folks in here with knowledge and experience that you'd be amazed by

Sounds like you have lots to offer as well. I hope you can manage to grow a thicker skin and a touch of humility and stick around.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> It means that it makes you pump out LH at a higher frequency, which in turn makes your balls produce more testosterone. This is the cliff notes version... if someone wants a pharmacological explanation then I can provide that too.



Well you should have provided that explanation to Boondock Saint!  And I'll have you know it took me almost four seconds to look up that study on Google! LOL!


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> Well you should have provided that explanation to Boondock Saint!  And I'll have you know it took me almost four seconds to look up that study on Google! LOL!



Haha... sorry man, I admit I forgot who started this thread. When I read your earlier post, I thought boondocks saints was some knowledgeable veteran you were calling to chime in. LOL, needless to say I was definitely mistaken.


----------



## Jin (Apr 2, 2021)

Well, this is not the outcome I like to see when a new member signs up. It’s unfortunate. 

There are folks who have started out worse than this and are now solid contributing members. 

I invite Boondock to give it another go with a proper intro.


----------



## Boondock Saint (Apr 2, 2021)

Wow. You guys act like I came on here and asked for an anadrol source. I said, "greetings and new to the forum," was I supposed to give my full name and address? SS#? I must have missed the part where I borrowed money from the forum to never repay it.
  Everything I stated of myself is experience and fact. I don't see where any of it sounds arrogant or misleading. Because I have a degree? Because it is more important for me to help others, rather than charge like a lawyer? 
  "Come on here asking about PEDs." That's funny. Newsflash: Kisspeptin is not illegal.
I really only repsonded because of the brilliant copy/paste job concerning KP. Intravenous bolus pulse at .001-.3 ug/nl blah blah blah. If this were in Chinese, I would not be able to draw any less of a  conclusion, but please go ahead and tell everyone how that translates to mcg or ius. Believe me, I searched and read one study after another, including the paste job.
  KP may be replacing HCG soon, which is important to several of you. It woulf have made for a nice discussion. See, the post was to not just assist me, but help many of you in the not so distant future. 
  I disgress. I apologize for being sensitive. I simpky said greetings, new here and was curious about a non scheduled supplement. I read several posts and questions, and was anxious to offer my experience. It is just and only that, my experience. Doesn't make me smart or less humble. Instead I am greeted with, "make a proper introduction (exactly how on the internet??) otherwise, use google." 
  Good luck to all of you. Sorry I won't be able to stay, but it would be like going on a date, hearing about her history as a crack whore and taking her out again.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2021)

Boondock Saint said:


> Wow. You guys act like I came on here and asked for an anadrol source. I said, "greetings and new to the forum," was I supposed to give my full name and address? SS#? I must have missed the part where I borrowed money from the forum to never repay it.
> Everything I stated of myself is experience and fact. I don't see where any of it sounds arrogant or misleading. Because I have a degree? Because it is more important for me to help others, rather than charge like a lawyer?
> "Come on here asking about PEDs." That's funny. Newsflash: Kisspeptin is not illegal.
> I really only repsonded because of the brilliant copy/paste job concerning KP. Intravenous bolus pulse at .001-.3 ug/nl blah blah blah. If this were in Chinese, I would not be able to draw any less of a  conclusion, but please go ahead and tell everyone how that translates to mcg or ius. Believe me, I searched and read one study after another, including the paste job.
> ...



Regarding your last analogy, just so you can understand why some people reacted the way they did.... Was your intention to make an account, ask this one thing, and then never come back or contribute again? Do you think the members of UG bodybuilding are just a bunch of crack whores?

Can you understand a little bit as to why we want to feel like we're talking to a friend... or at least an acquaintance, as opposed to some John who wants us to suck on his micro-penis?

This can all be solved by going into the introduction and making a brief post about yourself (relevant to lifting, but you can add more if you want). It really doesn't have to be as in depth as you're thinking... you are free to skate the surface... The most important part is that you are genuine with the post.

I promise you that this forum is worth the small effort it takes to make an introduction post. There are a lot of knowledgeable people here, who provide the raw information needed. You don't have to worry about the forum trying to plug/force products on member's posts, and I also find that people here are open to discussing new ideas... where as other forums tend to get focused on bro-science as the bible. This is a good place to be on the internet.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 3, 2021)

To show you why this forum is worth sticking around, I will provide you with information as to why you probably can't find dosage information. 

Kisspeptin works through the pituitary axis... which is operating to produce LH to stimulate testosterone. As testosterone goes up, LH drops back down to regulate things.

When you take exogenous hormones, there is no need for the pituitary to tell your balls to make testosterone. So it goes to sleep basically until it realizes your test is too low.

This matters, because if kisspeptin depends on the pituitary, but the pituitary has gone on vacation because of exogenous testosterone, then kisspeptin isn't going to have any effect.

HCG doesn't have this problem because it resembles LH closely enough to be able to stimulate the testicles to produce hormone.

Now, with all that said. If you want to use kisspeptin, and you're natural, then you will need to review studies and convert the animal dose to the human equivalent dose. I've provided the formula for that below, though I would expect someone with your experience, background with peptides, and masters degree education to be familiar with this formula already.

Human equivalent dose (mg / kg) = (Animal NOAEL mg/kg) × (Weightanimal [kg]/Weighthuman [kg])^(0.33)


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 3, 2021)

Just my opinion here, but I've been on most of the forums at one point or another, before settling here, and getting your balls busted a little is normal. 

People on here are usually more gentle than what I've seen on other sites.

If you can't handle a little of that, and shrug it off, understanding it for what it is, then this may not be the right place for you. It isn't for everyone and membership is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## Jin (Apr 3, 2021)

Jin said:


> If you’re interested in being part of the community, the members will know that if you write an introduction. Otherwise you’re likely better off using Google if you just want a question answered.
> 
> cheers.





Jin said:


> Sorry my post raised your ire. Wasn’t my intent.





Boondock Saint said:


> Wow.
> I disgress. I apologize for being sensitive. I simpky said greetings, new here and was curious about a non scheduled supplement. I read several posts and questions, and was anxious to offer my experience. It is just and only that, my experience. Doesn't make me smart or less humble. Instead I am greeted with, "make a proper introduction (exactly how on the internet??) otherwise, use google."
> Good luck to all of you. Sorry I won't be able to stay, but it would be like going on a date, hearing about her history as a crack whore and taking her out again.



Read what I actually wrote and then read how you perceived what I wrote.

I never instructed you do do anything. I made a simple, true statement that, taken at face value, would have helped you fit in here. Instead....

I even apologized and you’re still up in arms. 

I tried


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 3, 2021)

Shit, everyone went easy on him!


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 3, 2021)

Boondock Saint said:


> Sorry I won't be able to stay, but it would be like going on a date, hearing about her history as a crack whore and taking her out again.



Crack whore? You’re the one standing on the street corner with your ass hanging out, trying to flag down a date. We are the ones driving past, throwing Coke cans at your nasty ass. Don’t nobody want to date you! 

But wait, you don’t charge do you? Hell, you’re not even a crack whore. You’re just a horny little slut looking for new dick in a new neighborhood, getting turned down by every John!

Good riddance.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 3, 2021)

What I wanna know is how somebody can spend 40+ years lifting and still have such astoundingly thin skin.


----------



## henry954 (Apr 25, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]_I Am Jack's Inflamed Sense of Rejection.... lmaooooooooooo                and snake said are u here to **** our sisters...... holy shit im dying over here_[/FONT]


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 25, 2021)

Perhaps with 40+ years of lifting experience its time to retire ... you don't have tbe temperament from what you've demonstrated in the thread to benefit the community ... when a mod makes a simple recommendation it would have been far more beneficial to just comply ... despite your years of experience you've demonstrated a lack of common sense and perhaps more important an inability to show humility or respect ... their are people in this community far more knowledgeable than you ... which is why people new and old come here ... my recommendation would be to either start over or hit the bricks ... we'll be just fine either way ... lets remember it is you who came here ... either bury the condescending attitude or leave ... pretty simple ...


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 25, 2021)

OP  Join Date:       04/02/2021

OP  Last Activity:   04/02/2021


----------



## Jin (Apr 25, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> OP  Join Date:       04/02/2021
> 
> OP  Last Activity:   04/02/2021



Apparently the Great Filter isn’t only for type II galactic civilizations.


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 25, 2021)

TWO Mods on my post like flies on shit ... wazzupwiddat  :beaten:


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 11, 2021)

I have some kisspeptin from my Dr I am not even using


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 11, 2021)

Dr prescribe it to men on exogenous test which would seem to go against your argument that shut down pituitary would make it ineffective


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 11, 2021)

Television. Television is the explanation for this - you see this in bad television. Little assault guys creeping through the vents, coming in through the ceiling - that James Bond shit never happens in real life! Professionals don't do that!
~ Paul Smecker, The Boondock Saints (1999).

My opinion... OP came in with a chip on their shoulder. Hell, if Jin pisses you off by trying to help you out... Damn.

Remember, OP's initials... B.S.  
Sorry... had to.


----------



## jc240 (May 15, 2021)

I browse a lot of forums but this is the only one I've joined.  The main reason is that the mods and senior members seem to filter out the BS.  Too many forums are full of people trolling or trying to pimp some product.  At the very least there are well meaning idiots on there, who are giving out bad and sometimes dangerous info.

Having the "gatekeepers" on this forum prevents that.  It maintains the integrity of the forum.  

I can login and read and be fairly confident that I'm getting good info from this forum.  

Even though this is an online forum, it's still a type of community.  Like any community you have to learn the social norms and customs before you are accepted.


----------



## Send0 (May 15, 2021)

Dadbod103 said:


> Dr prescribe it to men on exogenous test which would seem to go against your argument that shut down pituitary would make it ineffective



Let's be very clear here... doctors, as in endocrinologist or urologists at conventional medical practices are prescribing it, or hormone clinics are prescribing it? Kisspeptin is not a prescription, anyone can get it. So doctors are not prescribing anything. 

Now with that out of the way... kisspeptin is used for fertility purposes, similar to what HCG is used for in men. 
However the difference here is that HCG directly binds to LH receptors to antagonize them, where as kisspeptin acts on hypothalamic neurons to stimulate the release of GnRH, and therefore acts through the pituitary to secrete LH and FSH.

The reason why this difference matters is because exogenous testosterone results in negative feedback of the hypothalamus pituitary testicular axis, which inhibits GnRH, and in turn inhibits the release of LH and FSH.

Is it possible that kisspeptin could work while on cycle... sure, I guess it's possible. However due to the way HPTA gets shut down, it seems unlikely to be efficacious in practice. I don't understand the logic why a doctor would "prescribe" kisspeptin over something like HCG which will directly antagonize the LH receptors instead of depending on a suppressed HPTA to secrete the hormones instead.

This paper is a slightly different use case, but the patients are similar in that they suffer from suppressed hypothalamic system, and in turn inhibited GnRH (just like people taking exogenous testosterone). It goes a step further to speculate that exogenous sex hormone may help make kisspeptin more efficacious, only to conclude that the test patients with inhibited HPTA did not respond to kisspeptin regardless if they were taking exogenous sex hormones or not.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6223246/#!po=41.8367

Please take no offense to the next part of what I'm about to say, but most doctors are either ignorant when it comes to this kind of thing, or they are acting as sales men and are simply pushing product (hormone clinics... aka the new pill mills). Based on my experience with trying to get help from "real" doctors, I am comfortable making the opinionated statement that there are at least several of us here who do understand more about how these compounds interact in the body than at least 50% of "real" doctors who say they prescribe TRT (but do everything in their power to not prescribe it).

Hormone clinics will.give you TRT, almost no questions asked... but they are also going to try to upsell you on anything else you're willing to buy. Expecting otherwise is like going into a car dealership thinking they will not try to upsell you on wheel/tire packages and extended warranties.


----------



## Send0 (May 15, 2021)

@Dadbod The short version of what I wrote above... Many doctors are either sales men, or don't understand what is efficacious based on negative feedback from exogenous hormones. I question any doctor that would "prescribe" a peptide that only works through an already functioning HPTA, vs something like HCG that has no dependency on HPTA and antagonizes the LH receptors directly.

I acknowledge there's a small possibility there is merit to kisspeptin while on exogenous hormones/shutdown HPTA.. but simply looking at the MOA and a few studies indicate that this is not the case. 

I do not pretend to be a doctor... at the same time also do not pretend that doctors know everything... as they have proven to me time and time again that collectively in the united states they seem to be behind on knowledge, or have a flat out misunderstanding on a number of these things. After all, most do everything they can to not prescribe TRT.


----------



## Send0 (May 15, 2021)

Also, don't take my word for it.. take it from a.member who is probably 20x smarter than I am... MrRippedZilla

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/33790-Kisspeptin-on-TRT?p=623618&viewfull=1#post623618


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 15, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Let's be very clear here... doctors, as in endocrinologist or urologists at conventional medical practices are prescribing it, or hormone clinics are prescribing it? Kisspeptin is not a prescription, anyone can get it. So doctors are not prescribing anything.
> 
> Now with that out of the way... kisspeptin is used for fertility purposes, similar to what HCG is used for in men.
> However the difference here is that HCG directly binds to LH receptors to antagonize them, where as kisspeptin acts on hypothalamic neurons to stimulate the release of GnRH, and therefore acts through the pituitary to secrete LH and FSH.
> ...




They are not prescribign it thats not a prescription bottle of it right there?


----------



## Send0 (May 16, 2021)

A doctor can prescribe you an over the counter enema as well...

If your doctor is prescribing you kisspeptin while you are on trt, then he doesn't know what the **** he's doing. Secondly, if he's prescribing kisspeptin then you've indirectly made it very clear that you are going to a hormone clinic.... the kind that are popping up in every damn shopping strip lately... and not a doctor in a regular practice. I wouldn't trust those shills with my health.


----------



## acxel (May 17, 2021)

Seems like an interesting peptide to use off cycle. Could it be something that you could use in conjunction with HCG? Or would you use one or the other?


----------



## Send0 (May 17, 2021)

acxel said:


> Seems like an interesting peptide to use off cycle. Could it be something that you could use in conjunction with HCG? Or would you use one or the other?



You would use one or the other. In off cycle they would primarily be used for fertility purposes... but you would get a small boost in testosterone due to stimulation of the LH receptors.

Personally I wouldn't bother using it off cycle, as the very small boost in testosterone isn't worth it to me, nor am I trying to have kids. If someone did have these goals then using them off cycle would help with that (more so on the fertility side than anything else)


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> A doctor can prescribe you an over the counter enema as well...
> 
> If your doctor is prescribing you kisspeptin while you are on trt, then he doesn't know what the **** he's doing. Secondly, if he's prescribing kisspeptin then you've indirectly made it very clear that you are going to a hormone clinic.... the kind that are popping up in every damn shopping strip lately... and not a doctor in a regular practice. I wouldn't trust those shills with my health.



I wouldnt trust any doctor I do my own research and make my own decisions doctors are for consultation but ultimately your health is your responsibility but I know how to read my own bloodwork


----------



## acxel (May 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You would use one or the other. In off cycle they would primarily be used for fertility purposes... but you would get a small boost in testosterone due to stimulation of the LH receptors.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't bother using it off cycle, as the very small boost in testosterone isn't worth it to me, nor am I trying to have kids. If someone did have these goals then using them off cycle would help with that (more so on the fertility side than anything else)



 So would you say this pep would be most useful during a cycle?  or just mostly for fertility only


----------



## acxel (May 17, 2021)

Oh and **** having kids lol


----------



## Send0 (May 17, 2021)

acxel said:


> So would you say this pep would be most useful during a cycle?  or just mostly for fertility only



Kisspeptin won't work while on cycle, to understand why read the following post within this same thread https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/35979-Kisspeptin?p=682539&viewfull=1#post682539

HCG can be used on cycle, and helps to let you bounce back a little better once you start PCT. To be 100% clear, if using for this purpose then you only need 250mg twice a week on cycle... and do not use HCG during PCT as that would defeat the purpose of post cycle therapy.


----------

